# Good Java puzzle simulator



## CrazyCube (Oct 13, 2010)

The link is http://msscoventry.freehostia.com/Games/games.html
and it has many puzzles too! some exemples, crazy cube ll, (play)mastermind and ofc 3x3x3 4x4x4 and such  PS. IM NEW =D (


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you for this link.
Is it yours?
(I don't know if it's already saw)


----------



## CrazyCube (Oct 13, 2010)

No, It's not mine  just found it when i was surfing


----------

